# Need cdt file



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

I used a unbricker last night when my phone got messed up when i tried to revert it back to sell it. I was on 886 then took the update to 593 and fell asleep. I woke up with ap fastboot mode (s) Invalid cdt. I need the file because the only place I saw it was megaupload, and we all know what happened to mega


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

download the pathsaver by p3droid. it is included with it. that is where i got mine from


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

I used the 901 fix runnable script or whatever and its good now. So any update from now on should just work and not gegt a cdt failure?


----------



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

Correct. I just recovered mine, had to flash the cdt.bin, no problems since. Any update to 5.9.901 (everything is pointing to that being the next OTA update version, which would prevent any update path problems with the OTA leak from Moto) would update the cdt.bin accordingly.


----------

